# Fish Point Dead?



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

I am deer hunting about 1.5 miles from Fish Point. I think that I heard a 3 shots from there this morning.

The sky is filled with tundra swans.


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

Heard the north field has not had hunters in 3 days...only certain zones had skim ice from a few guys breaking it out day or days prior


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Drove through there today. It is for the most part, frozen. Never saw a duck or goose.

I did see swans and snow buntings.


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

John Singer said:


> Drove through there today. It is for the most part, frozen. Never saw a duck or goose.
> 
> I did see swans and snow buntings.


Last year on the 15th it was windy and rainy but no ice to speak of


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I’m at the one across the bay from FP. Mostly frozen. Refuge is froze over. We found an open hole. Birds are being killed. Woodies, mallards, redheads and buffleheads.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

And wigeon.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

craigrh13 said:


> I’m at the one across the bay from FP. Mostly frozen. Refuge is froze over. We found an open hole. Birds are being killed. Woodies, mallards, redheads and buffleheads.


So that's why. They ain't here.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

John Singer said:


> So that's why. They ain't here.


There’s enough birds on the bay flying around to make for fun shooting. I seen someone shot birds at fp tonight.


----------



## danp851 (Nov 2, 2013)

Are the fields at FP open? I figured they would be iced up by now 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

Tuesday no ice good shooting Wednesday iced up slow at FP


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

danp851 said:


> Are the fields at FP open? I figured they would be iced up by now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


When the Zamboni finishes clearing the snow, we will be able to tell if it is completely frozen.

Actually yesterday, it looked pretty well iced up.

It looks like it may open again next week.


----------



## flatslyfe (Mar 11, 2018)

Did a solo hunt on Wednesday, Still managed to grind out 4 birds. There wasn't much flying around, but everything that was decoyed right in. Ice was about 1/2" in the corn


----------



## No Mas (Jul 9, 2003)

Good to know, but figured as much. Was hoping to go next week, but looks doubtful?

Trolled on Monday and there was no shortage of rafting birds!


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

Totally froze with little or no birds tonight..Most fields left well before end of shooting time. Didn't hear much shooting at all tonight also...


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

flatslyfe said:


> View attachment 342953
> Did a solo hunt on Wednesday, Still managed to grind out 4 birds. There wasn't much flying around, but everything that was decoyed right in. Ice was about 1/2" in the corn


Twice that thick tonight, pain in the azz and knees to walk out to get to the fields..


----------



## OhBilly (Sep 13, 2012)

Safe to say it's not any better? I got tomorrow, Monday, off. Need a 3rd stamp and thinking of going there. But not sure how worth it.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

I've said it for years, it sure would be nice to have a dry zone. like 58 thru 63. A lot of flight mallards raft on the bay then fly to the cut corn fields on thomas and surrounding roads. Dry zone would be right up there alley. While I"m posting ? Moving blind #9 To face zone 10 is TOTALLY STUPID and DANGEROUS. Blind 9 is suppose to be a water blind like 5,6 and 7 the current manager knows that and needs to put it back where it's been for the past 20years.


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

70-77 is all dry fields and the field on the east side of clark rd. Is dry hunting..Will agree with you 100% about #9 and 10..If i hunt 10 I always push way down ( north) towards #11 just to get out of 9s length. .


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

natureboy2534 said:


> 70-77 is all dry fields and the field on the east side of clark rd. Is dry hunting..Will agree with you 100% about #9 and 10..If i hunt 10 I always push way down ( north) towards #11 just to get out of 9s length. .


Looking at last years report, 63 hunters hit the 70's zones and harvest a total of 9 birds. Safe to say...save your time and don't bother?


----------



## danp851 (Nov 2, 2013)

Never personally have heard of anyone doing very good in the dry field... 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

few years back 70-77 absolutely murdered them for some time.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Twenty years ago Wed drive across the state to hunt FP and not pack a floating decoy. The dry zones were money. Not sure why that changed.


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

Did my fair share of killing in there back in day.
Thats why I bought so many shell duck decoys...
I seen a group just murder them in that field, as I watched from #4 blind, I took all there rebounds..


----------



## m hunter (Feb 23, 2005)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Twenty years ago Wed drive across the state to hunt FP and not pack a floating decoy. The dry zones were money. Not sure why that changed.


Not saying for sure but I know that harvesting equipment has become MUCH more efficient in the last 20 years. There is one farmer that I noticed 15 yrs ago when he got a new harvester all of a sudden the birds stopped using his fields....don’t know if this makes sense but could it be there’s not much food left anymore??


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Interesting idea.

The fields at Muskegon are sick with spilled grains...


----------



## codeman (Jan 2, 2011)

My son and I went to the Friday morning draw. Six parties and we drew fourth. Picked spot number one and had the two surrounding zones empty. We didn't expect much but we're hopeful we could pick up a few on what I figure will be our last hunt this year. Not much flying at first outside of swans. Later (900 am ) huge flocks of mallards we're flying in and out of fish point to a cut cornfield to the South of fish point, it was nice watching them even though we had no chance of pulling them down. At around 10 we had a lone hen mallard fly out of the refuge over us and we managed a nice shot on her for our only bird. We counted 11 shots from the near by zones but unsure what they got? I will say the gentleman who conducted the draw and the fellow who gathered info from our hen mallard couldn't be more helpful, great guys!


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

codeman said:


> huge flocks of mallards we're flying in and out of fish point to a cut cornfield to the South of fish point,


Thats the ONLY thing thats holding ALL those birds there is that dry field to the south. If it wasnt for that field and a couple others around ,those birds would be gone.


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

BumpRacerX said:


> Looking at last years report,


I dont go by the reports they post, I known guys before that hunted out there would only put 2 birds down and killed alot more in a zone. Most are truthful hunters and record kills/cripples but some are not. Thats what I learned some time back.


----------



## codeman (Jan 2, 2011)

I agree nature boy, we watched them fly in and out of the field and reserve from 900am until we left. I was told at the field house a group hunts it and have been doing great on mallards and black ducks. I think the challenge for them is getting target birds away from the swarm!


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

7 man limit the other day!!!
Crazy the amout of birds there, but wont go to the FP fields untill 10 minutes after shooting time. Its a sight to see..


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Any idea if that field has been fed out yet? What's the latest on FP?


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

They shot 38 birds all last week.


----------



## No Mas (Jul 9, 2003)

Iced up again?


----------



## population control (Apr 18, 2009)

Was still open yesterday. They are starting to draining the fields already. Why? Season isn’t over yet. Birds there have a 4.0 gpa or higher in avoiding decoy spreads, calling and flyin during daylight hours. Good luck if you go.


----------



## danp851 (Nov 2, 2013)

They always try to drain them before a big freeze happens at the end of season. Helps them some in the spring 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

Going to have deer hunting in each of the blocks out there the day after duck season..By sounds of it 4 people in each of the blocks...Like 4 in the 20s fields and so on and so forth...


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

population control said:


> Was still open yesterday. They are starting to draining the fields already. Why? Season isn’t over yet. Birds there have a 4.0 gpa or higher in avoiding decoy spreads, calling and flyin during daylight hours. Good luck if you go.


So you're saying there's a chance?


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm saying I hear the fat lady singing. Good luck and be Safe


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm more than likely done. It's tempting. And the Mrs gave it the green light. I think she thinks I'm going to hit up a store at the mall and shop for her after.

But two hours each way. For a very slim chance at a stale crouton.


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

BumpRacerX said:


> But two hours each way. For a very slim chance at a stale crouton.


1/2 hour drive for me and I called it quits last Sunday!!!
Seen enough. ..There's about 200 more already landed in there...


----------

